# weird marking on quarter horse, any ideas what it is?



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

just looks like a Tall paint to me but I am not a color expert..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Its a somatic mutation.


----------



## barebackbeautyqueen (May 25, 2013)

maybe a quarter and a paint? But I dunno. Pretty horse.. Shows more signs of a paint than a quarter horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

Is that the one where there were twins but one took over?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

skipsangelheir said:


> Is that the one where there were twins but one took over?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Chimerism?

I read an article once about horses that get a certian kind of fungal infection on the skin and once the infection is gone, the hair is a lighter color, like it scars the pigment in the skin, and this looks a lot like those pictures.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Its a somatic mutation.


I agree somatic mutation
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I've seen this on two horses(other than this one) both in the same region, both chestnuts. One was a random qh mare at an auction, one was an appendix gelding my BO raised. His sire was chesnut qh, his dam chesnut appendix. It appears to be some fluke mutation, none of the other foals by the mare or stallion had that marking.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like you may have a unique horse there. I like it, do you?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes it does look like a somatic mutation. It is an area that the genes for a certain color get switched off in embryo for unknown reason. In this case one area got the gene for gray and the rest didn't.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I vote either fungal scarring or somatic mutation, leaning toward a fungus. Chimerism seems unlikely as it is only a patch of light hair. Usually with chim, the horse has two different coat patterns.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

looks pretty neat to me. she is a nice looking horse. If she is AQHA make sure you have papers in your hand if you buy her, and that the transfer is completed correctly.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I would like to see photos of it when it was younger, to see if it was born that was or developed over time. My vote is for fungal scar, but i would be surprised if it was a mutation.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm going with NdAppy on this one


----------

